
Edward Snowden on Twitter - _rrnv
https://twitter.com/officialsnowden
======
f055
FYI I wouldn't post it but @jack followed this so it has some street cred. On
another note, HN seems to be case-sensitive in regards to submitted URLs,
letting through duplicates:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6670001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6670001)

------
FiloSottile
I would call this fake on a blink, but it is followed by Neil Matatall, Will
Strafach, daveaitel and _Jack Dorsey_.

------
ryutin
should say " _Fake_ Edward Snowden on Twitter."

------
jellicle
Oh yes, an unverified Twitter account using a very public profile picture.
Totally real!

How about a profile pic of Snowden holding up today's newspaper?

